# Re-finish of solid core Birch doors



## Laz (Nov 14, 2010)

I have been asked to give an estimate on re-finishing of some solid core birch doors. They are in the club house/Manager building of an upscale apartment complex. 
They are clear coated only. Have wear mostly at bottoms, black scuffs scratches things like that.
I confirmed that by re-finish they mean to strip and clear coat them again.

Doing them on site is out. They will take them off and replace the ones they have too with temporary doors.

I know how much I would charge to do these doors as new construction on site. I just don't know how to figure the cost to transport them and strip them down.

I called some suppliers in the area for how much it would cost to replace the door. For 100.00 they can get a new door. To prep and hang by a carpenter another 50.00 to 75.00. 

I don't see how I can be cost affective to strip these things.
Almost better to tell them to have new doors delivered to the shop, have me finish them and I deliver to the club house for the carpenter to hang. 
Ideas anyone?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Can you refinish it for $150? I think you know the answer.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

It doesn't make sense or cents! These aren't some high end doors. You can either give em a quick sand & clean & 1 coat of urethane for $150,which is pretty good, or they can replace them & they will be beat up again quickly. Maybe they should invest in some kick plates.


----------



## Laz (Nov 14, 2010)

Yea, I know the answer. You just hate to say that I can't do the job your looking for. 
I tried to see if they would go down the fix and make look better route but that was shot down.


----------

